# Our Prayers for Prag today



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

He's in for a angioplasty to open some arteries. Not too major but he still could use our thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.

God Bless and give you strength today.....then get you azz back to practicing


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers for my friend Prag.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Prayers up for the ol' curmudgeon... Here's to a quick recovery and limited itching.. :darkbeer:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thinking of you my friend, hope all goes well.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Get well Prag, Lancaster is not to far away and we need to drink some beers at that steakhouse. Without the peanut beer Mac!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Get well Prag, Lancaster is not to far away and we need to drink some beers at that steakhouse. Without the peanut beer Mac!!


geeezzzz....since you started hitting all those X's it was my only chance to out shot ya


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Prayers sent from Vegas!! The prayer capital of the world...or was that the sin capital of the world..oh well, get well soon! Hope to see everyone at LAS!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope to hear good news from you by in the morning.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Prayers sent..................
DFA


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

hang in there Lee, get the pipes cleaned \ get some r and r and get back soon ! 
prays sent


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

hope all goes well, we need you to come help us break in our new field range this spring!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

We have an update from his wife....Lee is resting well from todays procedure but the blockage was more than expected so he may be in for surgery to be able to clear his arteries. He still needs our thoughts and prayers to get through this and rest up enough to hit the field ranges in the spring. 

Talk about an excuse to get out of indoor.....
We love ya Buddy! Pay attention and enjoy the room service while ya can!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That's a good news/bad news if I ever heard one...

Good they caught it, bad he's gotta go through that...

My prayers (and my family's) are with you partner...let me know if there is anything we can do to help...

 The things some people will do to get out of an indoor beating...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

xring1 said:


> hope all goes well, we need you to come help us break in our new field range this spring!!!!


I'm kinda looking forward to that myself...

Always fun to shoot a new range...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Lee,
My thoughts and wishes are with you for a speedy and complete recovery. 

I agree with Sarge, you're really going over the top to get out of indoors....


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know indoor isn't as much fun as outdoor but really!! Did you have to go to such extremes!!?? My prayers are with you. 

Thanks, Prag, Jr for the update last night.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> geeezzzz....since you started hitting all those X's it was my only chance to out shot ya


Ha, I wish. Get well buddy!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

get well soon.
Enjoy those sponge baths while you can....


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Get well soon and back to shooting yer bow again.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Prayers for Prag, get well soon. Mark


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prayers Lee for a speedy recovery... :thumb: :tea:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Get well soon Prag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hope things are going well and that you have a speedy recovery.

field14


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*My prayers are with you PRAG.....
With today's medical technology and Prag's good physical condition.....I expect him to be up and giving you HELL MAC so choose your words carefully....;o)
Looking forward to toasting PRAG'S recovery at LAS this coming January........*


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

He's out of surgery...off the ventilator....resting in post op.

He doesn't do anything half-way....made the Doc work with a quintuple bypass....I think we need to rename the NFAA 5-spot target...call it a Prag this year

Keep the Well Wishes and Prayers coming to help our Friend recover quickly to join us on the range again.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> He's out of surgery...off the ventilator....resting in post op.
> 
> He doesn't do anything half-way....made the Doc work with a quintuple bypass....I think we need to rename the NFAA 5-spot target...call it a Prag this year
> 
> Keep the Well Wishes and Prayers coming to help our Friend recover quickly to join us on the range again.


 Holy Crap!! Ain't there some kind of showboating rule infraction we can invoke here?? :noidea: :mg: :chortle: :wink:

Prayers my Brother.. you got some healin to do.. :nod: :cheers:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like it's a good thing he was in for the roto-rooter to begin with.. :eek2:

I guess we'll need to give old Prag a few days before the nurses head in.

View attachment 926890


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Holy Crap!! Ain't there some kind of showboating rule infraction we can invoke here?? :noidea: :mg: :chortle: :wink:
> 
> Prayers my Brother.. you got some healin to do.. :nod: :cheers:


No Joke. If this was the NFL there would DEFINITELY be a 15 yd penalty here. Maybe we should do the same??:dontknow:



JawsDad said:


> Sounds like it's a good thing he was in for the roto-rooter to begin with.. :eek2:
> 
> I guess we'll need to give old Prag a few days before the nurses head in.
> 
> View attachment 926890


Yeah might want to wait a day or two. Don't want to mess up any of that Dr.'s expensive handy work.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah might want to wait a day or two. Don't want to mess up any of that Dr.'s expensive handy work.


You got that right... Besides, he needs to keep all that blood flowing to his brain and heart where it belongs and can actually be useful.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> He doesn't do anything half-way....made the Doc work with a quintuple bypass....I think we need to rename the NFAA 5-spot target...call it a Prag this year


OMG; a quint:faint:....Nah, I don't think I'll call the indoor target Prag, I'm thinking more along the lines of nick naming Lee "5-spot". :chortle::chortle: :tea: 

Heal well, friend!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

montigre said:


> OMG; a quint:faint:....Nah, I don't think I'll call the indoor target Prag, I'm thinking more along the lines of nick naming Lee "5-spot". :chortle::chortle: :tea:
> 
> Heal well, friend!!


:hail: Brilliant! We have a winner..


I need one of your graphically capable people to PM me. I have an idea, but I have no ability to take it from my brain to an image..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:hug: and speedy recovery Lee..... :hug:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*5-Spot*



montigre said:


> OMG; a quint:faint:....Nah, I don't think I'll call the indoor target Prag, I'm thinking more along the lines of nick naming Lee "5-spot". :chortle::chortle: :tea:
> 
> Heal well, friend!!


I agree. That's a great new name for prag:thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Hope you bounce back quickly 5 spot!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

youv'e had a heck of a week Lee ..... you 5 Spot-wonder-you !! ..... :mg:

very glad to hear you are in recovery ..... well done !

*( . . . . . ) * I like it 

heheheeee .....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Somebody needs to take him his laptop. Any good hospital has Wi-Fi and you know it HAS to be tearing him up not to post.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Somebody needs to take him his laptop. Any good hospital has Wi-Fi and you know it HAS to be tearing him up not to post.


Once he is in a regular room he will probably be allowed his laptop. If he don't have access to it soon he will have more heart problems from the "computer DTs" he'll be going into:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Get well Lee, sounds like you've had a pretty rough week indeed.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers guys. I am not allowing Prag his laptop until he is better. We are passing on all the well wishes. Please, please, pray for my Daddy. He may be out of the woods but he has a long road for recovery. Email me anytime for updates [email protected]


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

btw...I love "5 Spot", that is great!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Thanks for all the prayers guys. I am not allowing Prag his laptop until he is better. We are passing on all the well wishes. Please, please, pray for my Daddy. He may be out of the woods but he has a long road for recovery. Email me anytime for updates [email protected]


Thanks for keeping us updated....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> btw...I love "5 Spot", that is great!


So... if Lee=5 Spot... what does that make you???

3 Spot???


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Prag is doing GREAT today! He has walked 2 times and Mom says he is in a much better mood. The chest tubes came out this morning and eased a lot of his pain. I am hoping you guys will be seeing him on here by Monday! The doctor is hoping he can come home this weekend. 

BTW...his birthday is Saturday so let's hope he doesn't have to spend it in the hospital!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Tell that old man sarge said this isn't any excuse for me whoopin on him next spring...

But seriously, glad to hear things are OK...my family will have him in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's great news.. 

I knew some guys were speed freaks, but man, having your sternum split just to increase your drawlength is a bit much.. :nyah:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Prag is doing GREAT today! He has walked 2 times and Mom says he is in a much better mood. The chest tubes came out this morning and eased a lot of his pain. I am hoping you guys will be seeing him on here by Monday! The doctor is hoping he can come home this weekend.
> 
> BTW...his birthday is Saturday so let's hope he doesn't have to spend it in the hospital!


Such good news!!! Thanks Jennifer! I suppose we should take it easy on him on Ssaturday, huh....


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Angioplasty is a piece of cake, should be up and runnin around better than new in a couple of days, just do not get the Pneumonia shot if they offer it to you. I had a stint done, was good to go, the shot started workin it's voodoo and I was down for 5 days, could not lift the left arm without major pain. But I'm a wussie according to the wife so everyone else should handle it fine. Just do what the Doctor says, change the diet, stop smokin if you do, get plenty of exercise.... been 8 years since the Heart Attack, 3 stints and goin strong...


Good luck, and fling some arrows ASAP.

Prag is doing GREAT today! He has walked 2 times and Mom says he is in a much better mood. The chest tubes came out this morning and eased a lot of his pain. I am hoping you guys will be seeing him on here by Monday! The doctor is hoping he can come home this weekend.

BTW...his birthday is Saturday so let's hope he doesn't have to spend it in the hospital! 

Tubes in the Chest are not normal for angioplasty, one incision in the groin, and insert catheter, insert stints, expand em in the artery, remove catheter, apply pressure for 8 hours and yer out the next day.................. I'd check him out for Alien embryo's before they pop out his abdomen.... :smileinbox::spider:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Sticky.... Prags' on his way home today... we might need you to do a littl' clean-up on this thread.. !!....

Good to hear your on the way home Lee.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY ....:hatparty::rock-on:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

:cheer2:*Happy Birthday, 5-Spot!!!!* :cheer2:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

....APPARENTLY, Lee is not being released.... he's being banned !! he's been parading around the nurses station with the "smock" on backwards.... he says.. he didn't know any better; :wink:....... LOFT is as LOFT does !!....rock-on Prag ...:rock:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday 5-Spot! :hug:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Prag, and get well soon. From the gang at Cumberland. We want to see you at the Hillbilly next year.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*happy birthday prag!! I heard the nurses figured out you're a "south-paw" because of the way you wore your hospital gown?? *


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WELLLLLLLlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll................

I have known many a man to go to great lengths to avoid celebrating another birthday............buttttttttt...........*

*PRAGYYYYYyyy...........YOU TAKE THE CAKE!!!!!​*
ccasion15:ccasion15:ccasion15:ccasion15:ccasion15:ccasion15:ccasion15:

BIRTHDAY CAKE THAT IS!!!!!​*ccasion1:...............Here is your present until I can give it to you in person.....:wink:*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday 5-spot!! 

BTW: You ought to know better than to run around the hospital chasing nurses with your gown on backwards. That's right...that's what "dirty ol' men" do 
Glad you are doing better. Happy Birthdayccasion16:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Prag. I gotta say you are the LOFT MVP so far. Did you wear the hat during surgery??


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Happy Birthday Prag. I gotta say you are the LOFT MVP so far. Did you wear the hat during surgery??


LOL
probably used it as the token 'fig leaf'..........

Holy Crap 5spot....new parts....new family....birthday as well....you DO have it going on!
I have a few for recouperations sake when your up to it


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Thanks for all the prayers guys. I am not allowing Prag his laptop until he is better. We are passing on all the well wishes. Please, please, pray for my Daddy. He may be out of the woods but he has a long road for recovery. Email me anytime for updates [email protected]


Prayers are a wonderful thing. I am praying for his new life as well. At our age, these type things bring on a whole new outlook.

Praying for God's healing and peace, for your body, mind and soul. 

Rest, recover, then work smart for a bright future.

Vance


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

THANK YOU all so much for your calls, posts, prayers, thoughts, visits, etc. You just can't imagine how much all this means to me. 3DShooter80 told me on Thu morning (10/18) that a heart cath was as routine as having your teeth cleaned. We talked again today and I told him I didn't know they were going to pull my teeth one at the time, clean it, and then weld it back in.

Not sure how much Jennifer or the wife may have shared with some of you via the phone for email, but allow me a short recap.

During the cath, my heart completely stopped twice and I basically had to be shocked back to life. I have some pretty nasty burns on my chests from the paddles to go along with the 3 tube holes and what will soon be a hefty chest scar that I'll be proud to sit under the oak trees on the Hill and compare with the others who have had their life saved via by-pass surgery.

After becoming one of the 5% whose heart cath is not "routine", I had another crash on Thu. night. They sat me up for the first time and I thought I doing pretty good, but all of a sudden my family was out of the room and the "crash team" had be back on the bed again after performing their magic. I was not allowed out of the bed again and stayed in the heart center ICU until Mon (11/01) when I went in for the by-pass surgery.

They said I went though the surgery fine and they repaired via by-pass 5 blockages. Now I just I understand why I was getting so winded. Just like anyone who has had surgery, it took several days for my blood pressure, blood sugar, heart rate, temperature, AND BOWELS to get back to normal, but things are progressing well and trust me, you'll see me back on the range in the spring.

One more thing - Jennifer (Prag Jr.) was scheduled to be married in 10/31 and since they were not going to let me out of the bed from 10/28 to the surgery on 11/01 it was pretty clear that I would have to miss the wedding. But I didn't miss anything!!! They moved the wedding to my hospital room on 10/30 and had their "official wedding" there, they went through the steps again on Sun., but their marriage license shows Wake Medical Center as the place of marriage. Welcome to the family Jason, you proved your worth many times over during the last couple of weeks. 

Thank you all again!

BTW: I got 2 weeks at home before I can even be left alone, so I "might" be on AT a little more than usual.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> THANK YOU all so much for your calls, posts, prayers, thoughts, visits, etc. You just can't imagine how much all this means to me. 3DShooter80 told me on Thu morning (10/18) that a heart cath was as routine as having your teeth cleaned. We talked again today and I told him I didn't know they were going to pull my teeth one at the time, clean it, and then weld it back in.
> 
> Not sure how much Jennifer or the wife may have shared with some of you via the phone for email, but allow me a short recap.
> 
> ...



Glad to have you back with us Prag. In more than one sense of the word it appears. I hadn't heard all that but it's good to hear your fingers typing with us.

Besides, You are usually on here all the time, how are we gonna notice "more".:dontknow:


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome back Prag. 
I'm surprised there wasn't a response to the new *'5-Spot'* nickname they gave you in your absence.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome back Lee.... glad you're back and well.... you scared us a bit..... but Jr. kept us updated as much as she could..... and Congrats on gaining a Son-in Law!

:hug:

Now.... do what the Docs say....:hug:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome back Lee, glad you could escape the confines of the hospital and get some recoup time at home... :thumb:

Keep up the good work and you'll be back flingin in no time.. (of course, you may need to borrow the Segway from Mac to help you navigate some of those ranges down there)  :wink:

Congrats to the anniversary of your birth and especially being able to 'attend' your daughter's wedding.. :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just knew you would add a "Little Cheer" to that hospital before you left....

Glad you are out and somewhat about.....now take it easy.....lay back and enjoy all of that pampering for a while.....as I am sure you have "donated" enough to that hospital and the doctors for this year....*
.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad you're home and doing better. Brenda & Jennifer did a great job of keeping the updates going. It's scary to think you were a walking time bomb this summer out on the range. I'm glad I didn't have to do any of my nursing duties on the range. Glad you saved it for the hospital:wink:

Tell Brenda Hello for me. 

BTW: How do you like your new name? 5-spot:smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The new name is great - of course "5 Ring" would have worked too. :wink:

Getting better everyday, walking a little more each time I get out. They told me that my tastes might change in regards to certain foods. I think I've already discovered that carbonated drinks will be a thing of the past for me - they just aren't good any more. But I think they must have installed an H2O "duplicator" inside me. I can drink 5 oz, then have to pee 12, but at least that gets me up and walking more.

I realized yesterday that I have not had so much as a Tylenol for pain since I came home. The only pain is when I have to cough. The Lord has really blessed me especially in regards to pain. 

Jarlicker, if you're on here I want you to know that I'll never forget that special "leg rub" you gave me just before being wheeled out to surgery. :tongue: 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey 5-Spot, 
Now you know why I got such a "charge" out of my work when I was an ICU RN..... We REALLY know how to light up peoples lives!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey 5-Spot,
> Now you know why I got such a "charge" out of my work when I was an ICU RN..... We REALLY know how to light up peoples lives!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


I got the utmost respect for EVERYONE in the medical profession, but those who care for you long after the doctor is finished (RN, CNA, Lab Techs) will always have a special place of respect. But let me tell you, I better be down and out if you so much as bring a set of them paddles in my presence.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker, if you're on here I want you to know that I'll never forget that special "leg rub" you gave me just before being wheeled out to surgery. :tongue:


having witnessed the leg rub....i think it did you better than all the meds in Wake Med! 
<3 you Daddy!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I enjoyed talking to you last night Prag. Hope I didn't tucker you out too bad. Sounds like you took the bumpy road to get to where you are but I am glad you are on the path to recovery. Just don't make it so exciting on this end will ya??


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Well the Lizzard lives on!
Lee I look at it this way you had a huge amount of clutter thrown down into your well of life clogging up the flow. 
The lord sometimes has to do some major miricles in our lifes to get those amazing waters from the river of live flowing freely again. The glory of the lord is great. God has blessed you for sure.
O/k enough of all that serious pampering you have been experiancing, get up and get moving. Lol
Your a tough man Mr. Lee
Love ya brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you're back up and tickin' there Lee.. You were a fortunate and blessed individual for sure..


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

I rarely visit this forum... :embara: I knew about your birthday Lee and posted in the Ville but did not know you were having some serious health issues!  And all that you went through during your hospital stay. 


I am so glad to hear that you are recovering and that all these great people were sending prayers your way...... and some laughter. :wink:

You are in my prayers for a full and very speedy recovery. 
 Looks like many are eager for a show down! LOL :teeth:

Get better soon Lee and God Bless!

ALL the best!!!



~~~~~


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

It was good to talk with you this evening. I can tell you are still weak but sounds like you are making great strides towards recovery. 

You have to get better because I need help from you on how to shoot this thing called a HOYT:whoo: Treaton, Sarge, & SCarson are a big help but you need to throw in your .02 worth in also

If I ever need to have surgery sounds like I need to consult Jarlicker for a "leg rub"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It was good to talk with you this evening. I can tell you are still weak but sounds like you are making great strides towards recovery.
> 
> You have to get better because I need help from you on how to shoot this thing called a HOYT:whoo: Treaton, Sarge, & SCarson are a big help but you need to throw in your .02 worth in also
> 
> If I ever need to have surgery sounds like I need to consult Jarlicker for a "leg rub"


Cindy, I really don't think you should even shoot that Hoyt until I am there to assist you - just sit it on your sofa and admire it for a few months. :teeth:

And trust me, there's nothing better than a Jarlicker leg rub. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Cindy, I really don't think you should even shoot that Hoyt until I am there to assist you - just sit it on your sofa and admire it for a few months. :teeth:
> 
> And trust me, there's nothing better than a Jarlicker leg rub. :wink:


For right now that's all I can do with my bow is admire it. Got to change the cams and strings/cables in order for me to shoot it.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Last time I checked... I was the one that got Lee, Mac, and Eddie's Hoyt's to shoot. Cindy, let me know if I can help you, especially in the string department!!


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Chad, 
I just bought a new-to-me AlphaMax 35 that might be in need of a Hoyt question or two the next time I run into you at DCWC; especially when it comes to this adjusting for 3rd axis business on the CBE sight. Of course I'll understand if you run from me the newbie on the range if you don't want to open that can of worms. :wink: 

Prag & Mac - thanks again to both of you for the help getting started in archery. I'll keep the dcwc range company whilst everyone is on the recovery bench for a bit. :archer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone heard from or about Lee lately?


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The new name is great - of course "5 Ring" would have worked too. :wink:
> 
> Getting better everyday, walking a little more each time I get out. They told me that my tastes might change in regards to certain foods. I think I've already discovered that carbonated drinks will be a thing of the past for me - they just aren't good any more. But I think they must have installed an H2O "duplicator" inside me. I can drink 5 oz, then have to pee 12, but at least that gets me up and walking more.
> 
> ...


Talk about things of the past. I think if I were in your shoes, ICE CREAM at DCWC would be the first one to go. An arteries worst nightmare.

Glad you're heading in a healthy direction now.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Update on Prag*

Just talked with him a few minutes ago. He is doing well. Still weak. He is walking some in the house and a little outdoors. He is still sleeping in his recliner but is able to sleep in the bed with a wedge pillow for a little while before having to go back to sitting up. The laying down pulls on his chest incision.

He said to tell everyone Hello. He is "being lazy and sitting in front of the TV" "Not had much energy to do much else including being on the computer. He'll try to post tomorrow if he feels like it.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Lee 
you better get well soon, LAS is only 2 months away! Take it easy, do not rush it, listen to your docs, well more like the nurses they know more, take your meds and you will do fine and back to shooting in no time!


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

prayin for you Prag


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!!! Sorry I have not been on here more, but it just seems so hard to get motivated. Physically, I am doing great. Went back to the surgeon yesterday and he said everything looked and sounded good to him. If I continue on this path, I will see him once more in 8 weeks and then be turned back over to my cardiologist. I'm walking about a mile every day over a couple of sessions. Will most likely start a rehab program in the next couple of weeks. I'm even driving a little now. Dr. told me yesterday that I could try sleeping on my side. About 2:30 this morning, I rolled onto my left side - that lasted just long enough to get back on my back. I believe the breast bone (and 1" spacer for more draw length) has a bit more healing to do before laying on my side.

I won't be able to shoot by LAS Classic time, but I am planning now to make the trip up there just to see everyone. 

Thanks again everyone!
Prag


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good to hear from you again. We all miss you. It's not the same without you:smile:


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope to see you out on the DCWC field course this spring Lee. I've been out there learning it on my own lately... 
Very fun course to shoot last weekend with my father - we're still neck & neck score wise.

Get well soon.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Good to hear from you again. We all miss you. It's not the same without you:smile:


Yep. It's MUCH more quiet. 

Love ya Prag!!!!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Yep. It's MUCH more quiet.
> 
> Love ya Prag!!!!!!


Tooooo quiet!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys aren't even going to recognize me when I show my face at the range again. Lost 15 lbs since the States - actually 27 lbs, but 12 of that was fluid I gained while in the hospital. I'll be the lean, mean, shooting machine come about Feb.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Great news Prag !!... sorry to hear your'e still not sleeping comfortably,:sad:

and you may as well send me your bows' since they are tooo short for you now... besides, no one else on hear could use them..:wink:

:tongue:


:archer::archer:


----------

